# Cholesterol and IBS



## IBSsuffer (Jan 12, 1999)

My niece who is 12 yrs old, cholesterol level is to high for her age. When her doctor discovered this, he did some further examination and told her that she had IBS. He said that she needed to avoid fats (greasy foods). I was wondering does adding fiber help with cholestrol? I know it does for diabetes.Thanks,IBSsuffer


----------



## IBSsuffer (Jan 12, 1999)

I meant to say high for her body.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

As I understand it, fiber moves the food along so that less cholesterol is absorbed.There are dietary changes you can make to decrease her levels (soy and vegetables with phytosterols among them) and, of course, Phys Ed kinds of activities.Omega 3 will help with her tryglicerides and may help with her IBS.I have been using one supplement which has dropped my readings from elevated to low, and kept it there for over a year, though whether it is appropriate for someone so young, I don't know.Hope that helps.Mark


----------



## IBSsuffer (Jan 12, 1999)

Thank You







--IBSsuffer


----------

